

Show HN: Secure remote iSight viewing and motion detection for Mac, iPhone - joe_inferno
http://www.theoncueapp.com/#

======
toomuchtodo
I'm about to pull the trigger on this purchase (its only $3!) but I have this
fear that anything recorded is going to be sent to a third party without my
knowledge. Tell me I'm crazy for thinking this.

~~~
joe_inferno
Hi, I'm the owner and only developer. Your image data is sent through a TURN
server I operate on AWS in order to facilitate the remote viewing, and only if
a synchronized device exists and is online. You don't need have to synchronize
an iOS device to use the other desktop features. Aside from the TURN server,
the app makes connections to another server I control for managing
synchronization between devices.

The data is encrypted using two way TLS and the traffic is sent (without any
processing or storing, or transmitting to third parties) to devices you have
synchronized.

Your fear is probably not atypical, and as an indie dev it's maybe my biggest
obstacle for this app's success. With that said, my number one priority for
users is data security. I spent a great deal of time working on the security
aspects alone, and if you have any questions about the details please feel
free to contact me-- my information is available on the website linked.

EDIT: more clarity (I hope)

~~~
thibaut_barrere
One question that pops up is: is the data transfer activated only if you pair
the desktop app with the iOS app? (EDIT: re-read your answer and now I see
that you replied to this already)

Can we remain sure that no data is sent otherwise?

As well: being able to launch a command on specific events would be nice for
us hackers (if it's not already there, didn't check yet in depth).

~~~
joe_inferno
Yes, no data is sent otherwise. If you have ever synchronized an iOS device,
the desktop app will make a quick connection to determine its external IP
address upon launch and communicate that to my managing server, but this is
only used when a synchronized iOS device wants to connect.

Thanks for the idea about launching on specific events, I will definitely look
into putting this in a future release :)

~~~
thibaut_barrere
Great - thanks for the feedback! Purchased, and congrats on launching this.
This is a very specific pain point and it looks well treated.

PS: you could "market" the fact that no data is sent a bit better, maybe have
a big switch in the setup that makes the current config clear (with bold "no
data sent" by default etc). Hope this helps!

------
drcongo
You probably just got a whole load of crash reports from me, most of the time
I get just a "Searching for connection..." message [1] but it also won't stay
running for more than a few seconds.

[1] [http://drp.mk/i/BMzz](http://drp.mk/i/BMzz)

------
thibaut_barrere
I would have paid $30+ for this without hesitation. Just so you know :-)

------
nclx
Amazing app! Bought and added to my tumblr! :)
[http://nclx.tumblr.com/](http://nclx.tumblr.com/)

------
notfearfull
Feature request: motion detection + record to HD.

~~~
joe_inferno
Sorry, do you mean to the Hard Disk, or in High Definition? :) OnCue already
does record to the disk when you configure it to, you can set it to record on
either a motion or an audio trigger.

~~~
notfearfull
Thanks for pointing that out. I've purchased it.

Another question: Is it possible to run from cron? I don't want to have it
running all the time. For example when run from the command line, is it armed
by default or do I have to set it to arm manually from the menu?

If it's not armed when run, it would be nice to have:

    
    
      OnCue --arm-video --arm-audio
    

Thanks again.

